# 20 gauge?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone hunt ducks with one? Just curious.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

My grandson does and my daughter in law did because of recoil. Quality economical loads are hard to find. If you work the birds in there is nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have before on duck holes where you know the shooting is going to be close . But overall you are better using a 12 gauge for the bulk of you waterfowl . 

Although with some of today's non steel non toxic loads . But those shells cost a good bit more .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I use a 20... I mostly Hunt wood ducks on the Little Miami River with it… works just fine. I have shot mallards also but I was only taking shots within 25 yards.... I usually have no problem finding steel shot in size #5 for the 20 gauge.


----------

